# December 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jan 5, 2019)

Another tough choice. Best of luck to all of the nominees.
Voting closes in seven days.

1. "Short Eared Owl in flight" by @uk_mark 






2. Untitled in "the new year is a beautiful sunrise for all of you" by @Sil





3. "Pileated Woodpecker" by @N.V.M.





4. Untitled in "Post your favorite shot from your most recent roll" by @jcdeboever





5. "Prohodna Cave - The Eyes of God" by @D7K


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 5, 2019)

Voted, well done all...............


----------

